# My planted betta tank



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello all. 

I don't remember if I introduced myself prior to this post, but HELLO ALL!  
I am Haimish. I'm 18 and I live in Central California. I am currently attending a community college and will transfer in 2 years to UC. I am a music major with an emphasis in vocal performance and voice education. I want to someday be a professor of choirs and voice at a college. I excel in opera and jazz vocals. But I love all music(well maybe not rap or rock or metal). Anyways

I have a fairly great amount of pets. 
I own 3 dogs, 2 chihuahuas and a german shepherd puppy. I also have a 300 gallon pond with I don't know how many goldfish are in there cause they breed. I think about 20? I also have an indoor goldfish tank(60 gallons) and 10 gallon planted betta tank in my bed room 

I previously had a 5 gallon tank with a male betta but the male betta passed away and I went on break from having a tank in my room. I mad a marimo that I kept in a bowl for a while

But then, out of the blue, I had some weird anxiety thing happen and I felt the need to have another tank in my room. So I went out and got one. A simple ten gallon, with a generic filter(it's similar to the Aquaclear 20, but cheaper and not the brand name), some gravel, a fake plant, and a nice hood.
I set up the tank and seeded the filter and let it run for about 2 weeks before it was ready. I got a female betta, 3 corydoras, and 5 ghost shrimp
After a while(well about 2 weeks)(this happened two weeks ago), I got fed up with gravel and way my tank looked, so I switched things up to black tahitian moon sand. And I added better lighting, bought a bunch of anacharis, a bit of java moss on a piece of faux driftwood and amazon swords. Needless to say, the tank seemed more alive. And I LOVED the new colors. Everything POPPED! 

So here are pictures of when the tank was finally set up(this pic is two weeks old)

Tank in a darkened room(tank lights on)









And in a lit room(tank lights on) 










Since then, the anacharis have EXPLODED in growth and I added a black backround. 

I will upload better pics of my betta and updated tank pics sometime this week. I forgot what type of betta she is, since she was simply listed as female betta at PetSmart. Her name is Electra. 
I am thinking about adding in two more female bettas, adding in more plants(a lot more), and removing the shrimp. I am doing 40% WC weekly and have had no issues thus far. Knock on wood. 

Any opinions, tips and/or pointers on my tank would be appreciated.  I am always open for suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you still have the corydoras and shrimp? Keep them in mind when adding more fish.

I've never kept a bunch of girls, just a guy and as far as I've read you want to do like 5 girls so the pecking order can establish. I'm not sure how this all works, maybe someone with a sorority can pipe in. It sounds like you'd be right at the bio load. 

If you still have the corys .. they like a place to hide. Maybe put in a pot or hollow log (or chollo wood or whatever it's called, a dried cactus) .. Mine hide under my sponge filter.


I think the tank looks good. Any chance at a new picture?


Aurie

PS Welcome to the forums. You'll love it here


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

nice!! someone else from central cali!! lucky u, my plants have yet to explode (with growth)  btw did the name electra with do with the marvel comics character??


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

I will keep that in mind for sure!  I may end up giving away my cories to my aunt who has a bunch of albinos(mine are albinos as well). And the shrimp can go in my goldfish tank(there are like 7 in there already with no problems). 

A tank with 5 female bettas sounds really nice actually. I'll think about it. But yes, I'd love to hear someone with a sorority chime in as well. I miss having a male betta to be honest. The flaring was my favorite. A bit scary, but I loved it. But I love that females(most, not all) coexist well with others. 

The corys hide in mini tunnel at the bottom of the faux driftwood and hide in a corner behind the plants. But they are most often scavenging and picking at the sand for food. Cholla wood with some java moss adhered to it may look lovely!  I'll look into that! 

Thank you for the quick reply and warm welcome Aurie! It's appreciated 
Will add pics probably tomorrow then if I remember 

By the way, I think my anacharis has a bloom coming in!


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Itsuki! 

I named her Electra for two reasons actually
Yes Marvel. I LOOOOOVE Elektra. But I chose to spell it Electra for reason number two, my favorite singer's (Marina and the Diamonds) newest album, Electra Heart.


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

I just had a fish keepers addiction moment. 

LFS has a 25 tall which is the same dimensions as a ten gal but taller. IM TEMPTED!


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i know what u mean i saw a bookshelf aquarium which was a 6gallon long tank and i was .......BUY IT!!.....but i held strong


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Simple, and beautiful!


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to hold strong on it!  New tank mean a new filter possibly and a new heater and more stuff in general! :O

And thank you FishyBitty 

So here are some updated pics and what not.
So my best friend got me a new betta after talking to him last night that I wanted one. I've been under the weather so he got me a fish in hopes that I'd get better. 
No agression at all. They seem to ignore each other. No chasing at all. Knock on wood. But things are alright so far. Gonna add in more soon  And give my corries away. 

So here are some pics of the tank and the new fish, Marina. 

Electra










Marina



















The Cories










I think my anacharis is going to bloom. Or something










And the updated tank. 
Like I said before, I might add more plants and rearrange things. 










I got rid of all but one shrimp. They went into the goldies tank 

I'll get more updated pics after I move things.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Your anacharis looks good


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! 

Today I noticed Electra chasing Marina. I added the plastic divider so then Marina gets some down time before more ladies and hiding spots are added.


----------

